# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Central hidroeléctrica de Seira: las más grande y antigua de los Pirineos

## F. Lázaro



----------

HUESITO (13-feb-2017),Jonasino (11-feb-2017),Los terrines (11-feb-2017),perdiguera (11-feb-2017)

----------

